# Tried Porter Cable Compressor with Finish/Brad nailer and stapler combo kit??



## DPG22 (May 24, 2011)

I just purchased this combo kit, but have not yet had the opportunity to use it. Are you happy with this kit?


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

DPG22 said:


> I just purchased this combo kit, but have not yet had the opportunity to use it. Are you happy with this kit?


I didn't get the kit, I have got the C2002 compressor and the FN250 finish nailer. Good little compressor, typical oil less, noisy as all get out but does the job. If the thing came with the 1/4" self coiling hose, the best application for that is lining the bottom of the nearest dumpster. I got a 50' length of 3/8" hose and made two 15' and one 20' hoses. For smaller jobs, I just use and one of the short hoses instead of firing up the large compressor and running hose all over the place. :yes:


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

DP,
I don't have the compressor, but I have the PC brad nailer and stapler, and micropinner. All three work very well. 
Mike Hawkins:smile:


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

I love mine. I bought it... 2 years ago? Something like that, anyway. I've never used another brand, so I can't compare, but it's worked fine, and made my life a lot easier.

My only complaint is the volume of the compressor.... the thing is LOUD.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Bought that same shebang kit several yrs back. The nailers work well and the pancake is great to shoot brads on-site... That little pancake sure makes some noise though!

~tom


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

I have a different PC kit, but probably close to the same model compressor. Yep, noisy. I have one of those electric cord reels for a long piece of rubber air hose, just so I can park the compressor far away from where I'm working.

Don't forget to oil your guns, and drain the compressor, and if you only use 'em once in awhile, every so often go shoot some fasteners just to keep the seals and gaskets happy.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

My compressor (about 10-15 years old) is a 2 x 4 or DeVilbis brand. Looking at it you would ask, "Why did you paint your PC compressor yellow?"

It is a good compressor and probably from the same factory as the PC models of that vintage. I keep the compressor plugged in all the time and under pressure. The compressor rarely cycles and when it does more frequently than once every few weeks I'll change the quick connector on the hose.

I have a 18ga brad nailer (2 x 4 brand), a 16 ga finish nailer (PC), a 23ga piner (PC), and three HF staple guns. I have no complaints with any of the nail/staple guns. The HF do not get used frequently but the other three are in frequent use.


----------



## dynamowhum (Jul 22, 2011)

I bought the kit a few years back the 18 gauge doesn't shoot long enough brads so I upgraded to the BN250. The hose that comes with it is like a short boat anchor so do yourself a favor and upgrade that as well. Other than that this is a good cheap kit. If you wait for fathers day or Xmas you can usually get a very good deal on these. I also have the PC round head framing nailer and the compressor has no problems keeping up with it.


----------

